# Gold Eye 3.0 برنامج ليخبرك كل ماحصل علىالكمبيوتر  اثناء غيابك



## ipraheem makram (14 أكتوبر 2007)

*اذا ارت ان تهرب من الضيقات فنك تهرب من وجة الله*

شرح برنامج

GOLD EYE 3.0
وهو برنامج


يخبرك بكل ماحصل أثناء غيابك عن الجهاز

وأهم مميزاته هي



1: مراقبه جهازك اثناء غيابك عنه

2:يخبرك بما يفعله من إستخدم الإنترنت من جهازك

3: إخبارك بالصور التي شوهدت اثناء غيابك

4: إخبارك بالأشخاص الذين تم تحدث معهم

5:الأفلام التي شوهدت والإيميلات التي ارسلت



وإليكم شرح إستخدامه وهو سهل جدا


أولا حمل البرنامج


اضغط هنا للتحميل
http://www.monitoring-spy-software.com/gesetup.exe


وبعد تنصيبه على الجهاز سوف يبدأ البرنامج بالظهور على

سطح المكتب

بهذه الصوره وماعليك إلا أن تضغط على








Start Monitoring





وبذلك يكون البرنامج يعمل وماعليك سوا إخفائه

بضغطك على

Hide

وعندما تريد أن يظهر لك البرنامج على سطح المكتب أضغط

مايلي

Ctrl + Alt + P

وسوف يظهر لك البرنامج على سطح المكتب

أما بالنسبه لإعداداته فإنك تذهب لخيار

Monitoring




وبالتالي تتحكم بإعداداته كما تريد وإن لم تعرف أنت تغير إعداداته

فالرجاء تركها على ماهي عليه

وإذا أردت أن تعرف ماالذي فعل في جهازك من بعدك فذهب إلى

خيار

Report

وسوف يظهر لك كل شي هناك


----------



## روابي المجد (16 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: Gold Eye 3.0 برنامج ليخبرك كل ماحصل علىالكمبيوتر  اثناء غيابك*

شكررررررررا


----------



## borma (30 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: Gold Eye 3.0 برنامج ليخبرك كل ماحصل علىالكمبيوتر  اثناء غيابك*

اتحذير :
البرنامج ده فيه تروجان يعنى ملفات تجسس وارجو من الأدارة أتخاذ اللازم :act31: ومسح هذا الموضوع ولكن شكرا ipraheem makram على تعبك أذا مكنتش تعرف ان فيه فيرس
:act31:


----------



## remounmr (2 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: Gold Eye 3.0 برنامج ليخبرك كل ماحصل علىالكمبيوتر  اثناء غيابك*

شكرا خالص دا ينفع فى السيبر عندى ويريت برنامج يحسب الجهاز اشتغل كام ساعه علشان انا مشغل معايا ناس غير مسيحيه وانتا فاهم الباقى صح


----------



## kamal_john (7 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: Gold Eye 3.0 برنامج ليخبرك كل ماحصل علىالكمبيوتر  اثناء غيابك*



borma قال:


> اتحذير :
> البرنامج ده فيه تروجان يعنى ملفات تجسس وارجو من الأدارة أتخاذ اللازم :act31: ومسح هذا الموضوع ولكن شكرا ipraheem makram على تعبك أذا مكنتش تعرف ان فيه فيرس
> :act31:



البرنامج فعلا فيه تروجان ودا لانه بيصور كل حاجة في الويندز ويبقي هو المتحكم الرئيسي للويندز 
دا طبيعي جدااااا واي برنامج مكانه هيعمل كدا 
مفيش اي قلق كل المشكلة ان البرامج دي بيكفشها الانتي فيرس علي انها فيرس بس هي ترووووووووووجان بس ... التروجان غير الفيرس 
التروجان مش ضاااااار ... الفيرس ضاااار 

؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## borma (7 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: Gold Eye 3.0 برنامج ليخبرك كل ماحصل علىالكمبيوتر  اثناء غيابك*

لالالالا يا kamal_john التروجان ده بيبقى للتجسس هوا و ( الباتش أحيانا ) يعنى الهاكرز بيستعملوه للتجسس على الكومبيوتر فهوا ده اللى بيفتح بورتات ports فى الجهاز يقدر الهاكر يدخل من خلالها


----------



## Ramzi (8 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: Gold Eye 3.0 برنامج ليخبرك كل ماحصل علىالكمبيوتر  اثناء غيابك*

مشكوووور يا ابراهيم ...


----------



## Ramzi (8 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: Gold Eye 3.0 برنامج ليخبرك كل ماحصل علىالكمبيوتر  اثناء غيابك*



> وعندما تريد أن يظهر لك البرنامج على سطح المكتب أضغط
> 
> مايلي
> 
> Ctrl + Alt + P


 
بس هون في غلط بسييييييط
Ctrl + Alt + shift + P


وشكرا ...


----------



## kamal_john (8 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: Gold Eye 3.0 برنامج ليخبرك كل ماحصل علىالكمبيوتر  اثناء غيابك*



borma قال:


> لالالالا يا kamal_john التروجان ده بيبقى للتجسس هوا و ( الباتش أحيانا ) يعنى الهاكرز بيستعملوه للتجسس على الكومبيوتر فهوا ده اللى بيفتح بورتات ports فى الجهاز يقدر الهاكر يدخل من خلالها



انا عارف ان التروجان يبقي هكر مش مقلتش كدا علشان محدش ينزعج
كل الحكاية ان البرنامج بيفتح بورتات جديدة يقدر من خلالها يتابع الكمبيوتر بتاعك كله علشان يقدر يصور KEYLOGGER يعني الكتابة اللي انت بتكبها وكمان يسجل MSN والـ Yahoo وكدا يعني 

بالنسبة للهاكر انا عارف شغله ازاي لانه كنت واحد منهم واقدر ادخل الهكر او اشيله من جدوره 

بالمناسبة انا اسمي چون كمال .. صاحب ومدير شركة KRC للصيانة 
باي بقي دلوقتي 
بس لو حد عاوز اي حاجة يكلمني وانا اساعده


----------

